# Nascar Sat. Night Race Sucked !



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

----------


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

It didn't look like 'good' racing, that is for sure.
I do like the look of the new cars.

But, it's really strange how the crashes happened. Especially between the 5 and the 18. Both drivers really can't explain how it happened or why it happened.
And the same [basic] thing happened to some of the others that crashed too!

It was impressive that they are exceeding 200mph again. Not sure if that is gonna be a good thing for safety sake. But impressive nonetheless.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

----------


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

NCFRC said:


> Nascar all ready changed the rules Sunday night as many drivers had
> cooling pressure relief valves so high they could run 300+ degree water
> temperatures.
> 
> ...


I did hear something about the pressure relief valve deal.
Something to the effect that a car would HAVE to get out of a drafting situation to cool the engine. Honestly, I wasn't paying specific attention to the commentator but it sounded a little stupid. 

You may be right about the car's getting loose. In the replay I seen, it didn't look like Martin bumped Shrub. Obviously, he was right on his rear bumper, but it didn't look like he bumped him very much if at all. They were in the corner anyway. If Martin took the air off Shrub's spoiler, that would do the trick I suppose!


----------



## cheatr71 (Dec 1, 2006)

What do you mean the racing sucked? I thought that was some of the best racing in a long time. Ya the last 10 or 15 laps sucked because half the big dogs had been taken out, but the first 25 laps was very cool, broke the record for lead changes. I would prefer to watch the lead swap every couple of laps than watch 100 laps of follow the leader and nobody step out of line to pass only to watch them fall to the back. Ya nascar will probably make a few more changes to keep them under 200mph but don't look for a smaller plate. I personnally like to see the 2 car draft instead of a 30 car draft that nobody passes, kinda funny when people say the racing sucked when theres a congo line of 30 cars and the top drivers just riding around in the rear in fear of the BIG ONE, then they say it sucked when the drivers are passing for the lead every 2 to 3 laps. Not directed toward anyone. Just an opinion. If the top guns had not been taken out like jr, busch, martin, edwards would we be saying the racing sucked? Just think about it, did it sucked because a dodge won or that nobody big named won.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

This is from nascar.com

"What they're looking to do is put an external pressure-relief valve [near] the top of the water [overflow] tank," Gilmore said, explaining that the bulletin mandated set-diameter hoses to and from the tank and a pressure-relief valve supplied by NASCAR and set to 33 PSI.


In addition, the bulletin mandated a change to rule book section 20-7.3, whereby, no matter the shape of the grille, per manufacturer identity, it would have an aluminum plate behind with a rectangular opening with a 50-square-inch maximum opening for cooling.


Darby said NASCAR would have the ability to check the dimensions and the valves' pressure ratings post-race and that variations would be subject to penalties, per the rule book. Darby said the concern among the competitors was "pretty low."


Gilmore said the goal was relatively simple.


"What that's gonna do is drive the cars to where they're probably not going to be able to push as long," Gilmore said. "In two or three laps they'll have to get out [of line] and get some air, or they'll start pushing water [out the pressure-relief valve].


"They're trying to get it to where we can only run about 230 degrees of water temperature. Guys the other night were pushing for 10, 12 laps or more -- and they were probably seeing 260 degrees of water temperature. But it was staying there because guys were running a higher-pressure [radiator] system."


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

nascar needs to quit messing with things and let the boys (and girls) race!!!!


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Nascar=BORING


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

...........


----------



## cheatr71 (Dec 1, 2006)

You guys are two funny. never happy with anything nascar, they slow em down and you complain, speed em up and still complain. What exactly would you change to make it better racing, with out taking away the restrictor plate. Gotta have it for the safety of the fans. Cars flipped at 180mph, how violent do you think it would be at 230mph without the plate? I agree I want to see a good race with lots of lead changes, but would you watch if one guy lapped the field like they did in the old days with petty, parson, yarbourough. that would be pretty boring to watch. The best thing nascar could probably do is get rid of John Darby, he was at my local track as tech official in the norther IL area and almost ruined that track and now he's doing it to nascar. Wanna slow them down take away the aerodynamics, all the side skirts and ground effects, let the air under those chassis that will slow them down.


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

My take on the 5 and 18 wreck (and the 14 and whoever he spun) was that they were very high on the track at the time maybe 2-3 feet from the wall and maybe they got into some marbles,dust or something as they were higher then than I saw anyone all race. Who knows maybe the air bouncing off the wall effects the new car differently.

Nascar will "fix" (for better or worse)the racing for the duels on Thurs. with the cooling solution and will probably make another "fix" prior to Sun. depending on how the duels turn out.

Jeez guys---Racing is racing if you don't like it watch something else. Every type of racing has it's positives and negatives and depending on your personal preferances a + might be - for you and the opposite for the next guy.

Later,

Mark


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Just finished wachin the duels (dvr)
If you didn't think that was good racin, then perhaps you don't know what good racin is!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## BallisticBill (Oct 22, 2002)

I think the racing has been excellent. And, don't forget the Nationwide Series Race on Saturday. Gonna be a good one. Earlier in practice, these guys were outrunning the Sprint Cup guys in speed. Nascar has probably further restrictor plated them by now tho.

And keep an eye on the Nationwide Series #51 Impala of Jeremy Clements. Family owned car running with the big boys. Young up and coming driver and a family friend.

Jeremy will be racing at the Iowa Speedway in Newton, Iowa on May 22.

GO JEREMY


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

--------


----------



## bojangles (Nov 6, 2009)

I didn't watch the race sat. but I did watch the duels. I don't see a reason to watch come sunday. Looked like a closed fender F1 race to me. You can't get up to speed without a running mate so you need to make friends with someone. It was sad to see drivers sandbagging when they came out of the pit so they could be closer to their running buddy. It is just my opinion, but I can't wait until they get back on the short tracks.


----------



## dizzy (Jan 6, 2004)

The best race at Daytona will be tonight when the trucks run.


----------

